# فني انظمة اطفاء يبحث عن عمل



## مازن مزن (18 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا معتز من سوريا عملي فني انظمة اطفاء ابحث عن عمل في احدى شركات البترول في قطر اوغيرها متخصص بتعبئة كافة انواع اسطوانات الغاز غاز ثاني اوكسيد الكربون co2 +البودرة الكيمياوية الحافة no +السائل الرغوي الفوم وايضا صيانة اجهزة الاطفاء لمختاف انواعها واحجامها وشكرا


----------



## درش كوكو (4 يناير 2009)

شركه ايبيك فى مصر تطلب فنيين اطفاء وهى من شركات صناعه الاسمده فى خليج السويس لمن يريد التقديم


----------



## Amira 22 (8 يناير 2009)

Hi 
I konw the college have fire majer maybe you will find the job in it 
I don't kown if it want emplyes but you try if you need information about the college www.icemoman.com
the college in Oman 
I hope you find what you want


----------



## eng.bazuhair (28 يناير 2012)

اهلا بيك اخ معتز تخصصك مطلوب بالسعودية وممكن اساعدك


----------

